
The Discredited Science Behind the Rise of Single-Sex Public Schools - laurex
https://www.motherjones.com/politics/2020/05/single-sex-public-schools-brain-science-gender/
======
uberman
As a father of 3 middle school daughters and a coach of competitive
"club/travel" sports teams, I find it odd that there is any question about
their being (in general) a wide gap between how boys and girls at this age
behave and learn. Sure there are individuals who don't represent the norm but
in general there is clearly a chasm. I think the notion that we are "failing
our boys" is laughable. We (males) clearly do fine in the end. Systemically,
we are "failing our daughters" if anything.

------
pmdulaney
As a conservative, I have to say I was impressed by this article -- it didn't
seem left-wing wacky as I expected Mother Jones to be.

Nevertheless, the key consideration should be: What do parents want? There are
various reasons for wanting to place one's child in a single sex school, and
those reasons should be respected.

